# Massachusetts Candidates: 2006 Mid-Term Election



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*T*he following is a list of contested races throughout Massachusetts. 
For a full list of local and statewide races, log on to the Massachusetts Secretary of State's website at 

http://www.sec.state.me.us. 

 
*SENATOR IN CONGRESS*

EDWARD M. KENNEDY, Democratic 
KENNETH G. CHASE, Republican 
*GOVERNOR/ LIEUTENANT GOVERNOR* 
KERRY HEALEY and REED HILLMAN, Republican 
DEVAL PATRICK and TIM MURRAY, Democratic 
CHRISTY MIHOS and JOHN SULLIVAN, Independent 
GRACE ROSS and MARTINA ROBINSON, Green-Rainbow 
*ATTORNEY GENERAL* 
MARTHA COAKLEY, Democratic LARRY FRISOLI, Republican 
*SECRETARY OF STATE* 
WILLIAM FRANCIS GALVIN, Democratic 
JILL E. STEIN, Green-Rainbow 
*TREASURER* 
TIMOTHY P. CAHILL, Democratic 
JAMES OKEEFE, Green-Rainbow 
*AUDITOR* 
A. JOSEPH DeNUCCI, Democratic 
RAND WILSON, Working Families 
*REPRESENTATIVE IN CONGRESS* 
FIRST DISTRICT 
JOHN W. OLVER, Democratic 
WILLIAM H. SZYCH,Unenrolled 
SIXTH DISTRICT 
JOHN F. TIERNEY, Democratic 
RICHARD W. BARTON, Republican 
EIGHTH DISTRICT 
MICHAEL E. CAPUANO, Democratic 
LAURA GARZA, Socialist Workers Party 
NINTH DISTRICT 
STEPHEN F. LYNCH, Democratic 
JACK E. ROBINSON, Republican 
TENTH DISTRICT 
WILLIAM D. DELAHUNT, Democratic 
JEFFREY K. BEATTY, Republican 
PETER A. WHITE, Independent 
COUNCILLOR 
FIRST DISTRICT 
CAROLE A. FIOLA, Democratic 
PHILIP C. PALEOLOGOS, Republican 
PAUL R. VIVEROS, Independent 
SECOND DISTRICT 
KELLY A. TIMILTY, Democratic 
MICHAEL W. McCUE, Republican 
THIRD DISTRICT 
MARILYN M. PETITTO DEVANEY, Democratic 
FOURTH DISTRICT 
CHRISTOPHER A. IANNELLA, JR., Democratic 
FIFTH DISTRICT 
MARY-ELLEN MANNING, Democratic 
TIMOTHY P. HOUTEN, Independent 
SIXTH DISTRICT 
MICHAEL J. CALLAHAN, Democratic 
WILLIAM JOHN BARABINO, Republican 
ROSEMARY A. MACERO, Independent 
TED SARANDIS, Independent 
SEVENTH DISTRICT 
THOMAS J. FOLEY, 27 Ridgewood Rd., Worcester, Democratic 
EIGHTH DISTRICT 
MICHAEL FRANCO, Republican 
THOMAS T. MERRIGAN, Democratic 
MICHAEL T. KOGUT, Independent


----------

